# Tomorrow, I shall speak, and speak well



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

A bit premature, but I'm going to say that my group presentation tomorrow is going to go awesomely. I'm going to practice my semi-impromptu speaking skills which haven't had a workout for a while now. I've always been a reasonably decent public speaker, and just need to take my focus off any anxiety. Hopefully I'll be focussed on what I'm saying instead.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

You seem psyched. That's great! 

How many people are you going to be presenting to?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Great attitude! I hope it goes as well as you prematurely said it did.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Wellllllllllll, that could've gone better. Resorted to writing things down, and then ended up just reading them, which wasn't what I'd been hoping to do. But oh well... There's probably a lesson in there somewhere.

Cheesecake - It was only in front of like 20 people.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I think that what you did is awesome SuperSky, congrats! 

I think that the lesson there is that you can face your fears, you went in with positive thoughts & got through it. There is nothing wrong with writing things down to remember...it's not a memorization contest, it's to communicate what you want to say to others - which you did.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks.

Well actually there was something wrong with it, cause the lecturer gave general comments to everyone afterwards and one of his points was that he doesn't want anyone using paper for the next presentations... And I was the only one today that did, so that made it rather obvious at least to me. So the next one's going to be "fun".


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

That doesn't seem fair! Well, he makes the rules. Keep up that positive attitude the next time around!


----------

